
Eve - A Multipurpose, Web Based Agent Platform - Hirvesh
http://almende.github.com/eve/
======
Hirvesh
[Check out <http://www.functionn.in> for more web resources to keep you
functionn.in']

Eve is a multipurpose, web based agent platform. According to the developers
of Eve, the project has the aim of developing an open protocol to enable
software agents to communicate. Eve aims to use exisiting communication
protocols, such as HTTP, XMPP, JSON-RPC, to implement the platform to enable
cross-agent communications.

Eve is designed as a decentralized, scalable system with implementations
available for both Java and Node.js.

